# 3 Anos de Meteorologia numa imagem



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2016 às 00:58)

Após o meu interesse sobre meteorologia ter despertado em 2013, já passaram 3 anos de registos em fotos. Desde que os começei a fotografar em 2013 até agora em 2016, houve vários que mereceram o lugar nesta imagem.

Deixo-vos aqui os meus melhores registos. Espero que venham bastantes mais e bons.

Máxima resolução aqui



3 Years of Weather by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (11 Jun 2016 às 01:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Após o meu interesse sobre meteorologia ter despertado em 2013, já passaram 3 anos de registos em fotos. Desde que os começei a fotografar em 2013 até agora em 2016, houve vários que mereceram o lugar nesta imagem.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui os meus melhores registos. Espero que venham bastantes mais e bons.
> 
> ...



Lembro-me de umas quantas publicadas!

Ainda não tenho nenhuma com iridescência na minha colecção pessoal.

A que programa/página recorreste para agregar as fotografias?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2016 às 09:59)

Ideia brutal,  muito bom!
Parabéns.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jun 2016 às 09:50)

Paelagius disse:


> Lembro-me de umas quantas publicadas!
> 
> Ainda não tenho nenhuma com iridescência na minha colecção pessoal.
> 
> A que programa/página recorreste para agregar as fotografias?



Para juntar tudo numa imagem usei o GIMP.



jonas_87 disse:


> Ideia brutal,  muito bom!
> Parabéns.



Obrigado!


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2018 às 16:43)

Passados já quase 6 anos, deixo-vos aqui duas fotos, uma dos melhores relâmpagos e a outra das melhores fotos de estrutura.

Link resolução total aqui.






Link resolução total aqui.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

Parabéns, és um dos grandes fotógrafos desta casa! 

Ficou-me na retina uma foto com uns raios avermelhados que uma vez publicaste aqui, não sei se te recordas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Nov 2018 às 16:21)

Parabéns Guilherme, trabalho e dedicação fantásticos!  Muito obrigado por enriqueceres tanto este fórum


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2018 às 20:08)

MSantos disse:


> Parabéns, és um dos grandes fotógrafos desta casa!
> 
> Ficou-me na retina uma foto com uns raios avermelhados que uma vez publicaste aqui, não sei se te recordas.



Obrigado! 

Sim recordo, foi o ano passado no dia 13 de Junho:


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns Guilherme, trabalho e dedicação fantásticos!  Muito obrigado por enriqueceres tanto este fórum



Obrigado Ricardo!


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2018 às 23:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Sim recordo, foi o ano passado no dia 13 de Junho:



Essa mesmo! Espetacular, parece coisa extra-terrestre, tipo tripod da Guerra dos Mundos.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Passados já quase 6 anos, deixo-vos aqui duas fotos, uma dos melhores relâmpagos e a outra das melhores fotos de estrutura.
> 
> Link resolução total aqui.
> 
> ...


Já abandonaste o Flickr? Malvados! 
Tens aí algumas fantásticas que não me lembro de ver; sempre belíssimas e muito bem apanhadas, Guilherme 
Tenho que fazer uma brincadeira destas também, com os meus pores do sol


----------



## guimeixen (23 Nov 2018 às 11:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Já abandonaste o Flickr? Malvados!
> Tens aí algumas fantásticas que não me lembro de ver; sempre belíssimas e muito bem apanhadas, Guilherme
> Tenho que fazer uma brincadeira destas também, com os meus pores do sol



Obrigado! 

Sim, já abandonei. Tinha um registo dos melhores acontecimentos aqui, mas vão apagar mais de 1500 fotos das fotos que tenho e lá se vai esses registos. É complicado ficar a abaixo do limite de 1000, porque várias vezes coloco muitas fotos parecidas pois gosto de várias e custa-me a decidir quais colocar no forúm (como as mais recentes que estão lá da iridescência).

Uma com os pores do sol também está na minha lista, assim como uma sobre a geada e outra sobre os fenómenos óticos.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 16:40)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Sim, já abandonei. Tinha um registo dos melhores acontecimentos aqui, mas vão apagar mais de 1500 fotos das fotos que tenho e lá se vai esses registos. É complicado ficar a abaixo do limite de 1000, porque várias vezes coloco muitas fotos parecidas pois gosto de várias e custa-me a decidir quais colocar no forúm (como as mais recentes que estão lá da iridescência).
> 
> Uma com os pores do sol também está na minha lista, assim como uma sobre a geada e outra sobre os fenómenos óticos.


Pois, estou com o mesmo problema... a solução é criar mais umas contas...  Mesmo sabendo que vamos perder parte do que já lá está. É que em vez de colocarem um limite de fotos podiam antes ter colocado um limite de espaço que se ia gerindo, colocando, por exemplo, fotos menos pesadas. Mas não... é mesmo à má fé...


----------

